# Landscape Lighting?



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

I just found this forum and would like to help anyone I can with questions regarding low voltage landscape lighting. I specialize in residential and commercial landscape and architectural lighting.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*appreciate any help from a pro*

Thanks for the offer ... I have attached a schematic of my house, which currently has no lighting (outside). I was hoping to put in some low-voltage lights along the front of the house, around the small (1 ft high) bushes and around the front porch ... I greatly appreciate any thoughts you may have after looking at the layout provided.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

I would love to help you with your lighting project. Do you have some photos? The schematic doesn't have any details. I hope with some photos, I can get more of an idea of what your home and lawn look like.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks ... I will work on getting a couple digital pictures. You website looks awesome, by the way ... very impressive. Beautiful work.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you very much. I look forward to working with you.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*Pictures*

Sorry for the delay ... it took me a while to figure out how to work my wife's camera, and then to learn tricks to upload the pictures into the chatroom. Are these pictures sufficient to provide a pretty good idea of the layout? 

Any assistance you can offer is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

EDIT (PS ... after seeing the pictures, do I get credit for a pretty good schematic drawn in powerpoint?)


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

The photos help a little. Could you please take a picture from accross the street? This will give me a better idea of how your home and lawn look from a distance. Is there a lamp post in a flower bed where the driveway and walkway intersect? It would also help to have some photos of your planting beds.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*photos*

Thank you, sir ... I will work on the photos! 

Best regards, and have a great weekend.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*Pictures*

We do have a lamp at the end of our sidewalk. I have taken pictures from across the street (until I backed into neighbors house) and of the bushes and related areas.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*Pictures 2*

Last set of pictures


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

Your schematic is right on!!! Since I really don't have a 3 dimensional feel for what you have I will try to make some suggestions. The first thing I will say is that whatever you do, don't go buy your lighting at the home improvement store! The fixtures, lamps (light bulbs), wire and transformers that you would get there are VERY low quality and would make your lighting attempt look VERY low quality. I suggest that you go to your local irrigation supply house and buy professional quality equipment or hire a professional to do the job.
I would first install a dimmer on the post light. For the larger of the two trees, I would use 2 well lights with 20 watt MR16 lamps with 36 degree beam spreads. They should be placed on each side of the tree and a little to the front (road side). When purchasing these lamps, do not buy them at the home improvement store. Try to buy either Ushio lamps or GE constant color lamps. The smaller tree would use 1 well light with a 20 watt lamp. This lamp should have a 36 degree beam. I would place a path light at the front step area to bring attention to the step. This fixture should be tall enough to illuminate the steps. I do recommend Kichler landscape lighting and you can see their products at www.landscapelighting.com . I would use 6 spot lights across the front of your home, between the windows (Kichler 15384). These fixtures should be placed about 6" from the wall and be aimed almost straight up. I would use 20 watt lamps here with 24 degree beam spreads.
You would need a minimum of a 300 watt transformer for this project. I strongly suggest using the Kichler 15PR300SS or even upgrading to the next highest size, 15PR600SS. This upgrade would allow you to expand your lighting project in the future. You would probably need a photo control and a timer as well. These would allow the system to work automatically and you would not need to do anything to it except change the time twice a year when DST and standard time arrive.
This is just off of the top of my head and I would be happy to help in any way I can. You can drop me an email or give me a call and we can take this project and run with it.
I hope this has been helpful to you.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

Very helpful. A few questions:
(1) How do you put the well-lights in so that you don't run over them with the lawn-mower? (Sorry for the dumb question) Also, do you have a specific model number since the number of well-light types I have searched through is enormous?
(2) Do you mount the transformer inside? If so, I could drill a hole in the masonry from the outside ground to the basement and mount the transformer by a basement recepticle, then run wire through the hold and seal with silicone caulking?

This has been a great help. Can't wait to take a stab at this and get your feedback on a draft new look!


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

You can mount the transformer outside and that is what I would recommend. Be sure to plug into a GFCI receptacle with an in-use cover. The well light that I would use would be the Kichler 15190. This fixture can be submersed so all you have to do is dig a hole just big enough for the fixture to rest in, about 1" above finished grade. As long as you mow your grass at or above an inch and a half, you should be just fine. You can also weed eat around them if you prefer. 
If you have any trouble acquiring the materials, let me know and I will see if I can have them shipped.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome ... thank you. Let me do some research on the materials in my locale and I'll let you know how it goes. 

Again, thanks so much.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm glad to help. When you get ready to install this, let me know and I will try to talk you through the steps of wiring so you have a balanced look.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

*Any other lighting questions?*

This is a bump. Are there any other landscape lighting questions?


----------



## G35Don (Jul 10, 2006)

*Transformer*

Is it okie for me to run 2 300watt transformers on one outlet


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

G35Don said:


> Is it okie for me to run 2 300watt transformers on one outlet


Yes it is. I suggest using 1- 600 watt transformer though. A single 300 watt transformer that is fully loaded (I don't recommend fully loading a transformer) will only pull 2.5 amps. 2-300 watt transformers would pull 5 amps. A GFCI receptacle is either rated for 15 or 20 amps, so you should be fine. Always use an in-use cover for the receptacles that you will be plugging into.


----------



## Swimmfst (Jun 13, 2006)

*Back again*

Hello NightScapes,

Please forgive my absence for a couple weeks. I did not forget your advice, but ended up in the hospital with something called Guillian-Barre Syndrome (1 in 100,000) that attacks nerves ... so can't walk. I will have to put this project on hold until I recover enough to do the work, but please know that I really appreciate your assistance, and I do plan on implementing your plan once I get back on my feet for good.

My apologies for not getting the project done and pictures up to help support you expertise.

For those just starting to read NightScape's messages, he is very, very good at designing lighting plans ... please don't take the lack of my finished pictures on this board as any reflection on his expertise. Sry.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

Swimmfst, I'm sorry to hear of your health problem. I hope all goes well for you. If you need any further assistance please feel free to let me know.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## tsgrayson (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently bought a house with a low voltage lighting setup already installed. I recently replaced some expended light bulds and now my fuses keep blowing...any ideas?


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

tsgrayson said:


> I recently bought a house with a low voltage lighting setup already installed. I recently replaced some expended light bulds and now my fuses keep blowing...any ideas?


Check the wattage of the lamps that you are installing. You are probably overloading the circuit with lamps that are of higher wattage than designed. What is the wattage of the lamps that you installed?


----------



## craigo25 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Lighting Question*

Paul- I plan on installing some landscape lighting in the near future. I have attached a few pics. What are your recommendations? The pic showing the end of my driveway has a crepe myrtle on each side. Also, can I purchase the equipment through you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry that it has taken so long. This is a very busy time of year. Is it possible to get some more pics? How about some measurements? How far is it from the house to the end of the drive? Is there a sleeve under the drive? Can you take more pics of the flower beds in front? How far is it to the large bed that is pictured and how big is the bed? I am trying to get a more 3D feel for your property.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey there Craig, how is that project coming along?


----------



## craigo25 (Aug 6, 2006)

Paul- My digital camera broke and I just got a replacement this last weekend. I'll send some more pics as you requested. Thanks.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

I had to get a new camera the other day as well. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## craigo25 (Aug 6, 2006)

NightScapes said:


> Sorry that it has taken so long. This is a very busy time of year. Is it possible to get some more pics? How about some measurements? How far is it from the house to the end of the drive? Is there a sleeve under the drive? Can you take more pics of the flower beds in front? How far is it to the large bed that is pictured and how big is the bed? I am trying to get a more 3D feel for your property.


Hey Paul- Here are some more pics and measurements. 

From the end of the driveway to the lightpost (at the inside corner of driveway and sidewalk) it is 71' (55' from lightpost to Crepe Myrtle).

The large side yard bed is 29' wide at the larges arc and 70' long.

I'm not aware of any sleeve under the drive. Is this for electrical? Maybe the lightpost electrical runs through one? not sure. 

FrontBed2 is 13' wide and 9' deep, FrontBed1 is 13' wide. I do have outside electrical against the house in "FrontBed2" (its in the corner of the house and porch behind the holly). 

I'd be happy to send any more pics or measurements, just let me know. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## NightScapes (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sorry that I have not responded to this post in a while but things have been pretty hectic around here lately. I will revisit this as soon as I can. Please accept my apology for putting this on the back burner.


----------



## Little Wytche (Sep 24, 2006)

*I too would like some advice for my application NightScapes!*

NightScapes (Paul):

I have nearly perfected my nightscape design and installation but I have one last desired feature and am a bit at a loss as to just how to accomplish it.

I have acquired all professional quality lighting and transformer and installed same.

I have two legs equal distant and almost equal loaded (by five watts). When in the present situation Leg B is five watts more than Leg A. 

What I would like to do is install a switch mounted in a covered box (open when in-use) just before the last light on Leg B (so that when off Leg B will be five watts less than Leg A, and when on Leg B will be as now 5 watts more than Leg A). That last light on Leg B is a smaller focused spot that is rated for 20 watts but I replaced the bulb with an identically configured 10 watt bulb. I mounted this last spot on a board-on-board fence behind the slat using conduit to protect the cable from accidental damage and to keep curious critters from chewing on it. I mounted this spot in such a manner to cast light upon our preparation area for our outdoor kitchen, and therefore want it on only when activities require it, glare and other factors are an issue to not wish it on unless activities in the preparation area require it.

I was thinking some sort of DC rated switch, toggle type, but haven't been able to find one - where should I look? What specifications/ratings should I be looking for? Would I find what I need in automotive or HVAC supply sources? I'm thinking heavy duty and outdoor use ratings and year around (snow belt) use. With box and cover would I qualify for damp zone or do I need wet zone ratings? Are there any such items that would qualify for UL "systems" use?

Obviously, am in need of professional guidance here. This is for the patio lighting controls, which are all on their own occasional use transformer, the every day home, walkway and landscape lighting is all on another independant transformer.

Thanks in advance for your guidance, Paul!


----------



## Little Wytche (Sep 24, 2006)

Paul:

Bumping post in the hopes you'll find time between regular landscaping lighting contracts, halloween decorating assignments and the forthcoming winter holiday lighting contracts! Please see my immediately prior post from September, also you had a guidance in progress project that has not had a reply.

Hoping the reason we haven't seen you is that you're swamped with fantastically profitable work!


----------



## Scott P (Apr 15, 2007)

*Transformers*

I'm currently in the market for a low voltage transformer, but I can't figure out which one to buy. I currently have a run of 6 - 50W spots and will probably add a string of path lights in the future. I've read that the pros like Kichler and FX-Luminaire, but they seem really expensive. 

Any suggestions on what to get and where to get it?

thx, scott


----------



## timdaily (Apr 4, 2011)

What type of lights are designed for outdoor use that meet to the approved European electrical safety standards (EN 60598) and carry an anti corrosion guarantee. Can you please help?


___________________
Looking for the outdoor garden lights : Garden Lighting and Outdoor Garden Lighting.


----------



## markdavis709 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for providing all the useful information guys. My existing garden lights are connected to an outside weather proof switch in the garden which is operated manually. I am planning to buy an automated system now. Please reply back with your valuable suggestions on what should I be looking to buy.

________________________________________________
Looking for good outdoor lights: Garden Lighting and Outdoor Garden Lighting


----------



## thomask (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice to have experts like Paul to help here.:thumbup:

Spring is a great time to get started on your landscape lighting.:yes:

We have enjoyed our outdoor lights since way back in the 70s. I am sure we were the only folks in the neighborhood at the time with lighting. It started as several mushroom lights around the pool deck and a set of four plastic malibu spotlights with colored lens. The equipment is just so much better now. I do feel many more homes could benefit from the nightscapes. It really adds value and curb appeal to see a nice outdoor lighting scheme. You can start small and grow your system as funds allow. Amazing what six or so lights will do to a home as a start. :wink:

IMO avoid the runway effect if possible and spread the lights out. 

Remember this is "accent" lighting.:thumbsup:


----------



## volito (May 2, 2011)

hello found this topic during a search! where to post question on new landscaping project? need some tips on lighting my home?

thanks in advance


----------



## jazmineheins (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for this post. 

lighting


----------

